# Unédic



## Nantaise (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 sur attestation simplifiée des particuliers employeurs les parents cochés:
- regime AGRIC - ARRCO ?

5 . Les salaires des 36 mois civils.... ils remplissent différents, souvent je vous le mois JUIN sans les conges! Et oui je suis payée chaque année en mois juin plus, je travaille toujours sur AI.

Je termine bientôt mes 2 contrats ( lecole Septembre pour 2 enfs) et j’aimerais bien mes documents remplis correctement par les parents.

Je ne sais pas si par eg j’étais payée en juin pour mes congés, si il faut calculé de 10% du mois juin de salaire sans augmentation de CP? 
Les parents compte sans que je pense aussi c’est normal mais j’attends votre confirmation. Merci beaucoup.
J’ai  travaillé jusqu’à hier avec cet enfant. 10% du juin et juillet.
J’ai commencée le 15 juillet 2020 sur 44 semaines .

Merci beaucoup pour votre temps.


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
OUI.... il faut cocher la case AGIRC ARRCO.
Pour les 36 mois de salaires à inscrire, OUI, pour le mois de juin vous déclarez les salaires avec les CP qui sont payés en juin. 
Si pour le solde de tout compte, la méthode par 10% est plus intéressante que le maintien de salaire, OUI il faut compter 10% de la masse CP qui vous a été payée en juin.


----------



## Nantaise (23 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup!


----------

